# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Телята, коровы.

## Elena U

Привет всем!
Предлагаю создать ветку, где можно предложить кому-то из преданных телят, коровок. Может кто-то ищет, а кто-то отдать хочет.

----------


## Василий Одинцов

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите пожалуйста поклоны.
Смиренно прошу вашей помощи в поиске семьи, или сельхоз общины которые могут принять на постоянное проживание корову Раду, и вола Добрыню. 
Они сейчас находятся в д.Вожжжи, Татарстан. 
Пишите пожалуйста Вконтакте https://vk.com/begic

----------

